# Gifs und Cliparts ,  grafik-archiv.com , meine-grafiken.de



## Wavestar0759 (7 März 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
Am 19.02. bekamen wir per Brief eine "2. Mahnung"von NETCONTENT in Frankfurt. Meine Tochter solle 42,95 € für einen 3-monats-Zugang zu einem Grafik-Archiv zahlen.

SIe hatte sich da wohl angemeldet und wie viele andere hier im Forum den Preis am untersten Ende der Webseite übersehen.

Da sie weder einen sog. "Aktivierungslink"  noch die in der Mahnung aufgeführten Rechnungen erhalten hatte, haben wir wie hier an anderer Stelle veröffentlicht, einen Widerruf zu der Rechnung geschrieben. Diesen haben wir per Mail und "Einschreiben/Rückschein" an NETCONTENT geschickt.

Als Antwort bekamen wir folgenden Text:
*Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau ,
Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage beim Kundensupport von Grafik-Archiv.com !
Ihre Beanstandung ist bei uns eingegangen. Zur Beantwortung möchten wir auf die folgenden Punkte hinweisen.
Unsere Aufzeichnungen belegen Ihre Anmeldung unter Angabe Ihrer email-Adresse. An diese Adresse wurde Ihnen ein Aktivierungslink für den Zugang zum Mitgliedsbereich gesandt.
Ihre Anmeldung mit anschließender Annahme durch uns unter gleichzeitiger Zusendung der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbeziehungen in Textform stellt einen Vertragsschluss dar. Dabei wurden Sie sowohl vor als auch mit Vertragsschluss über Ihr Widerrufsrecht informiert. Der Vertragsschluss über das Internet ist ohne Weiteres möglich und erfolgt bei unserem Angebot unter Beachtung der Verbraucherschutzvorschriften für den Fernabsatz. Insbesondere wurden Sie klar und deutlich sowohl in den von Ihnen als gelesen bestätigten Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen als auch vor Anmeldung über den Preis der Dienstleistung informiert.
Auf der Anmeldeseite unten, direkt bei der Anmeldeschaltfläche, finden Sie die Preisangabe. Wir haben Sie in hervorgehobener Form am Ende des Textes in Fettdruck positioniert. Zusätzlich befindet sich schon über dem ersten Eingabefeld mittig ein farblich hervorgehobener Sternchenhinweis ("Bitte füllen Sie alle Felder vollständig aus ! *") , der Sie zusätzlich zu der Preisangabe leitet (vergl. BGHZ 139, 368). Die Preisangabe finden Sie auch unter Punkt II. 7 der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen und Verbraucherinformationen.
Ein Widerruf dieses Vertrags ist zum vorliegenden Zeitpunkt leider auch nicht mehr möglich. Gem. § 312d Abs. 3 Nr. 2 erlischt das Recht zum Widerruf, wenn der Verbraucher die Ausführung der Dienstleistung selbst veranlasst hat. Eine solche Ausschlussklausel ist zum Schutz unserer Investition in die Datenbank unerlässlich. Darauf wurden Sie ebenfalls in hervorgehobener Form hingewiesen, sowohl in den von Ihnen als gelesen betätigten Geschäftsbedingungen und Verbaucherinformationen bei der Anmeldung als auch erneut mit der nachgewiesenen Zusendung bei Vertragsschluss.
Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, dass wir auf dieser Regelung auch bestehen müssen, um uns vor Missbrauch zu schützen.
Ein wirksamer Widerruf des mit uns geschlossenen Vertrages zur Nutzung der angebotenen Datenbank ist nicht eingegangen. Daher haben wir Ihnen den in der Preisangabe ausgewiesenen Betrag inklusive Mehrwertsteuer in Rechnung gestellt.
Die Erstellung, Aktualisierung und Unterhaltung einer für den Online-Zugriff durch Dritte fähigen Datenbank stellt eine beträchtliche Investition dar. Hinzu kommen die von uns verauslagten Kosten für die Inhalte. Angesichts des Umfangs der angebotenen Leistung kann eine solche Leistung nur gegen Entgelt erfolgen. Schließlich bieten wir Ihnen diese Leistungen ohne störende Werbung oder Vermarktung Ihrer Daten an. Wir bitten daher um Verständnis, wenn wir auf die Erbringung der Gegenleistung bestehen müssen.
Bitte beachten Sie auch, dass Sie sich nach Ablauf der Zahlungsfrist in Verzug befinden und ab diesem Zeitpunkt zur Erstattung weiterer Verzugsschäden verpflichtet sind. Wir empfehlen daher die fristgerechte Zahlung und bedauern, Ihre Einwendung zurückweisen zu müssen.
Unabhängig von dem Entgelt für den Zugang zu unserer Datenbank sind Sie aber weiterhin kostenlos zur Teilnahme an unserem Gewinnspiel berechtigt, sofern Sie sich nicht schon dafür eingetragen haben - dafür wünschen wir Ihnen viel Glück!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Grafik-Archiv.com - Support Team*

Darauf haben wir noch zwei mal geantwortet , zuletzt mit dem Musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale München.

*Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
ich nehme Bezug auf Ihre Zahlungsaufforderung vom xx.xx.2007 und teile mit, dass ich den geforderten Betrag nicht begleichen werde.
Der von Ihnen geforderte Betrag wird von mir schon deswegen nicht bezahlt wird, weil es insoweit an einem wirksamen Vertragsschluss fehlt. Die Gegenleistung, nämlich das zu zahlende Entgelt taucht nur im Kleingedruckten auf, so dass ich, wie wohl jeder durchschnittliche User davon ausgehen
musste, dass es sich nicht um ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot handelt. Eine entsprechende Klausel ist nach einer Entscheidung des Amtsgerichts München vom 16.01.2007 (Az: 161 C 23695/06) als überraschend anzusehen. Es fehlt somit bereits an zwei übereinstimmenden Willenserklärungen und damit an einem wirksamen Vertrag.
Darüber hinaus wäre ein Vertrag auch wegen Sittenwidrigkeit nichtig, weil die von Ihnen angebotene Leistung offensichtlich in einem krassen Missverhältnis zu dem verlangten Entgelt steht.
Hilfsweise und rein vorsorglich erkläre ich hiermit auch eine Anfechtung wegen Irrtums und arglistiger Täuschung. Ihr Angebot ist von vornherein darauf ausgelegt, den User über die Kostenpflichtigkeit zu täuschen. Letztlich mache ich hiermit hilfsweise von meinem Widerrufsrecht als Verbraucher Gebrauch. Ihre Widerrufsbelehrung genügt meines Erachtens nicht den gesetzlichen Anforderungen, weswegen ein Widerruf auch nach Ablauf von zwei Wochen noch möglich ist.
Bitte beachten Sie, dass ich auf weitere Schreiben nicht mehr reagieren werde. Ich bitte um kurze Bestätigung, dass Sie dieses Schreiben erhalten haben. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen*
 Jedes Mal bekamen wir eine bis auf das Komma identische Mail zurück.

So, nun werden wir uns mal gemütlich zurück lehnen und warten, ob die auch was anderes können, außer nur diesem einen Text senden. Vielleicht gibt es ja in Frankfurt noch Mitarbeiter, die mehr als nur dieses Antwortschreiben verfassenkönnen.

Ansonsten werden wir die Angelegenheit als erledigt betrachten.


----------



## Der Jurist (8 März 2007)

*AW: Gifs und Cliparts*

Dazu einiges im Überblick.  Zum Lesen einfach blaue Schrift anklicken. Ist die Tochter noch minderjährig, dann lohnt der Blick auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Wavestar0759 (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: Gifs und Cliparts*

Nach dreieinhalb Monaten geht der Mist weiter!  Heute kam ein Brief von der Anwaltskanzlei H.  "Inkassodezernat" (Ob der Name da Programm ist?) Habe den Brief mal angehängt. Werde denen jetzt auch nochmal das Musterschreiben der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin um die Ohren hauen und auch darauf hinweisen, dass die 2. Mahnung überhaupt der erste Kontakt mit ihrem "Mandanten" war.

@ Der Jurist
Meine Tochter ist schon volljährig, hat aber -wie viele andere wohl auch- den doch so riesigen Hinweis auf die Kosten übersehen.

Neuerdings ist auch nicht mehr Netcontent in Frankfurt, sondern Online Content LTD. Wiesbadener Landstrasse 16, 65203 Wiesbaden – Amöneburg in deren AGB´s aufgeführt.


----------



## ice41 (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Gifs und Cliparts*

hallo,
was ist daraus geworden??

habe heute auch von der firma Online Content Ltd eine rechnung per email bekommen!

wie soll ich mich verhalten??

gruß marc


----------



## jupp11 (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Gifs und Cliparts*



ice41 schrieb:


> wie soll ich mich verhalten??


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=220719#post220719


----------



## Wavestar0759 (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Gifs und Cliparts*

@ ice 41
 Wie Du reagieren sollst, darf Dir hier niemand sagen. Aber ich kann Dir mitteilen, dass sich seit meiner Antwort auf das Schreiben der Rechtsanwaltskanzlei bis heute nichts mehr getan hat. 
Und gezahlt habe ich auch nicht!
Gruß Wavestar


----------



## ice41 (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Gifs und Cliparts*

hallo,
kannst du mir das schreiben mal zukommen lassen?!
ja dann werde ich auch erstmal abwarten und nix unternehmen.

gruß marc


----------



## Wavestar0759 (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Gifs und Cliparts*

@ ice41
Nimm den Text aus dem ersten Post (zweiter fett gedruckter Absatz) und schick ihn an die Rechnungssteller. Du wirst dann eine Standard-Antwort bekommen und damit ist die Sache für Dich erst mal erledigt, bis Du einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommst. Erst dann musst Du wieder aktiv werden. Alles andere ist reine Drohkulisse und verdient m.E. keinerlei Beachtung.


----------



## ice41 (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Gifs und Cliparts*

ok danke.
soll ich das an die email adresse schicken wo die rechnung her kam oder per einschreiben??

gruß marc


----------



## Wavestar0759 (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Gifs und Cliparts*

Im Prinzip reicht eine Mail. Sollte darauf niemand antworten, kannst Du immer noch Geld für ein Einschreiben opfern. Aber in dem Moment, wo Du eine Antwort auf Deine Mail von denen bekommst, hast Du ja einen Nachweis, dass sie die Mail erhalten haben. Du solltest allerdings die Mails aufheben, damit Du etwas "in der Hand" hast.


----------



## ice41 (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Gifs und Cliparts*



Wavestar0759 schrieb:


> Nach dreieinhalb Monaten geht der Mist weiter!  Heute kam ein Brief von der Anwaltskanzlei H.  "Inkassodezernat" (Ob der Name da Programm ist?) Habe den Brief mal angehängt. *Werde denen jetzt auch nochmal das Musterschreiben der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin um die Ohren hauen und auch darauf hinweisen, dass die 2. Mahnung überhaupt der erste Kontakt mit ihrem "Mandanten" war.*



hast du das musterschreiben noch?

damit ich das schonmal für den fall der fälle hab :-D 

gruß marc


----------



## Wavestar0759 (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Gifs und Cliparts*

Der zweite Absatz ist das Musterschreiben. Ich hatte nur den Ort der Verbraucherzentrale verwechselt.


----------



## Promise43 (27 November 2008)

*Bitte um Rat! www.meine grafiken.de*

*Hallo miteinander!

Ich hätte eine Bitte, ist von euch auch jemand auf die Seite www.meine grafiken.de reingefallen?
Ich hatte mich dort angemeldet, aber sofort nach einer Stunde von meinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch gemacht

Seit dem bekomme ich ständig Mahnungen und Zahlungssaufforderungen, denn der Vertrag sei zustande gekommen, obwohl ich den Vertag sofort gekündigt habe.

Ich weiß jetzt echt nicht, was ich tun soll, den die drohen Mahngebühren und sonstigem.

Um einen Rat von Euch, wäre ich euch sehr dankbar, im voraus herzlichen DANK!!!!!!
*


----------



## wahlhesse (27 November 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf vorlagen-downloads.de (Online Content Limited)*

Hallo,

vor dem Mahnkasperltheater muss man keine Angst haben. Ob man überhaupt drauf reagieren soll? Spätestens nach Lesen unseres Erste-Hilfe-Kastens weiss man Bescheid.

Alle wichtigen Links sind ausserdem am Anfang jeder Seite hier im Forum zu sehen. Dazu bitte nach oben scrollen. Danke!

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## c.mupfl (6 Februar 2009)

*clipart meine-grafiken.de*

Hihi,
ich könnte mich in den A.... beissen, habe mir den file auch runter geladen. Als ich aber den Preis las, habe ich den Download wieder gelöscht und deswegen keinen Widerruf erstellt. Nun habe ich eine Rechnung erhalten. Muss ich nun zahlen oder kann ich damit begründen, dass ich nichts Danke.


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: clipart meine-grafiken.de*



c.mupfl schrieb:


> Als ich aber den Preis las, habe ich den Download wieder gelöscht und deswegen keinen Widerruf erstellt.


Hmmm ...

_Herr Ober, ich war auf dem Klo - jetzt muss ich nichts mehr zahlen, stimmts?_​
Hast du wirklich das Gefühl, dass das rechtlich in Ordnung ist? Vor allem: Dass man dir das glauben muss?

.


----------



## SEP (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gifs und Cliparts ,  grafik-archiv.com , meine-grafiken.de*

Ich habs mal hierher verschoben.

@ mupfl:
Lies dich hier mal durch, dann hast du alle nötigen Antworten.

@ katzenhai:
Ruhig, Brauner, ist bald Wochenende!


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gifs und Cliparts ,  grafik-archiv.com , meine-grafiken.de*


----------



## c.mupfl (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: clipart meine-grafiken.de*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Hmmm ...
> 
> _Herr Ober, ich war auf dem Klo - jetzt muss ich nichts mehr zahlen, stimmts?_​
> 
> ...



Was heißt hier glauben? Der Preis stand ja erst auf dem Download und nicht bereits, gut sichtbar, auf der Anmeldemaske.


----------



## Acronis (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gifs und Cliparts ,  grafik-archiv.com , meine-grafiken.de*



> Der Preis stand ja erst auf dem  Download und nicht bereits, gut sichtbar, auf der Anmeldemaske


Sicher?Scroll auf der Seite mal ganz runter


----------



## c.mupfl (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gifs und Cliparts ,  grafik-archiv.com , meine-grafiken.de*



Acronis schrieb:


> Sicher?Scroll auf der Seite mal ganz runter


:unzufrieden: Ne Brille wäre vielleicht wirklich ganz gut gewesen. Naja , dumm gelaufen. Ziemlich hohes Lehrgeld! Da bleibt mir nur noch :wall:. Danke für den Hinweis. Auf die Seite hätte ich nicht mehr geschaut.


----------



## webwatcher (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gifs und Cliparts ,  grafik-archiv.com , meine-grafiken.de*



c.mupfl schrieb:


> Ne Brille wäre vielleicht wirklich ganz gut gewesen.


Brillen sind nicht das Problem

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## c.mupfl (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gifs und Cliparts ,  grafik-archiv.com , meine-grafiken.de*

Ja, die Kosten stehen nun bereits in der Anmeldemaske. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das auch schon bei meiner Anmeldung im Dezember 2008 der Fall war. Kurz und gut, jetzt weiß ich wirklich nicht mehr, soll ich zahlen oder schreiben.


----------



## webwatcher (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gifs und Cliparts ,  grafik-archiv.com , meine-grafiken.de*

Webseiten sind nun mal nicht in Granit gemeißelt. Das ist aber nicht dein Problem.
Wenn du den von mir verlinkten Thread gelesen hast, solltest du es wissen. 
Andernfalls >  Verbraucherzentrale  oder Anwalt

Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist  nicht erlaubt.


----------



## dvill (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gifs und Cliparts ,  grafik-archiv.com , meine-grafiken.de*



> *Ignorieren*
> 
> Sie sind sich sicher, dass die Forderung nicht besteht? Dann ignorieren Sie einfach die Mahnungen! Solange keine Mahnung per Einschreiben oder sonstigen Zugangsnachweisen bei Ihnen ankommt, können Sie so tun, als ob nichts angekommen ist. Das Inkassobüro ist beweispflichtig!


Angelockt & abgezockt - daheim&unterwegs - WDR Fernsehen


----------



## Acronis (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gifs und Cliparts ,  grafik-archiv.com , meine-grafiken.de*



> /Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das auch schon bei meiner Anmeldung im Dezember 2008 der Fall war


Es ist nicht Dein Problem was wann wo stand oder nicht.Finde jetzt den Link zu den "nicht in Granit gemeißelten Webseiten nicht":-?


----------



## webwatcher (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gifs und Cliparts ,  grafik-archiv.com , meine-grafiken.de*



Acronis schrieb:


> Es ist nicht Dein Problem was wann wo stand oder nicht.


genau das steht hier ausführlichst erläutert:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Frage mich manchmal wirklich, warum wir uns  die Mühe mit den Grundsatzpostings machen


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gifs und Cliparts ,  grafik-archiv.com , meine-grafiken.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Brillen sind nicht das Problem
> 
> *http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html*





Acronis schrieb:


> Es ist nicht Dein Problem was wann wo stand oder nicht.Finde jetzt den Link zu den "nicht in Granit gemeißelten Webseiten nicht":-?


... jetzt?


----------



## c.mupfl (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gifs und Cliparts ,  grafik-archiv.com , meine-grafiken.de*

Stimmt, aber manchmal muss man eben erst mit der Nase ganz tief reingestoßen werden. Danke an alle!


----------



## c.mupfl (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gifs und Cliparts ,  grafik-archiv.com , meine-grafiken.de*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> ... jetzt?


:kick:lass ich es auf mich zukommen!


----------



## webwatcher (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gifs und Cliparts ,  grafik-archiv.com , meine-grafiken.de*



c.mupfl schrieb:


> :kick:lass ich es auf mich zukommen!



:thumb:


----------

